# When Does It Get Easier....



## msgarcia000 (Aug 7, 2012)

Gosh when does it all get easier? It's been like 3 days and I dont even feel like myself one little bit...but like all of you have said, it takes time. I made progress at least by eating 1/2 of a small noodle soup. I can count with one hand the things I have put in my stomach since D day, which I mostly throw them up. I wake up extremely early and cannot go back to sleep...by early I mean like 4 or 5AM. I stay laying there with my eyes open until is time to go to work a few hours later.

Right now I am stressed trying to find a place to live and getting a car, because without those two things, It will be hard to even go out to distract myself.

He hasn't called nor text so I'm guessing he got the point of me not wanting him to contact me. Or maybe he's with his new girlfriend living it up...:rant:


----------



## lostLove77 (Jan 25, 2013)

Make yourself some small goals. Maybe, Eat Dinner and keep it down. If that happens tonight - you win.


----------



## anononhere (Feb 26, 2013)

I feel for you, I really do.
For me it is three weeks, try to eat small and often, nibbles etc...
make an appointment at the drs to help with sleep and possible depression, make an appointment with a counselor if you can.

Other than that I am sure some of the kind people on here will help you through, I'm right in the middle of it and the pain is just so hard, i'm sure it will get easier as time passes...


----------

